# Dove breeders?



## Dove_lover (May 23, 2015)

I am looking for some pied or tangerine pearled doves, but I can't seem to find any breeders in Idaho. Does anybody know any breeders that sell these 2 doves cheap? I only have 50$


----------



## dove8021 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, I am from South Africa and the same problem here.
I started a year ago with ring neck doves but we are limited to variety of these doves in SA.
It seems that it is impossible to find this kind of ring neck doves in SA.
If someone knows someone exporting them, I like to know.
Greetings


----------

